# Katsukity to Release the 2DS Capture Card this Month



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 13, 2014)

https://plus.google.com/u/0/113189564663439746470/posts


----------



## ilman (Feb 13, 2014)

Seems kinda pointless.
The 2DS is a poor man's 3DS/kid's 3DS, neither of which is the target demographic for a 200$ capture device.
Just my 2 cents...


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 13, 2014)

ilman said:


> Seems kinda pointless.
> The 2DS is a poor man's 3DS/kid's 3DS, neither of which is the target demographic for a 200$ capture device.
> Just my 2 cents...


 
I have a 2DS and I'm 24 and I know A Lot of people who have a 2DS. I love mine.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 13, 2014)

ilman said:


> Seems kinda pointless.
> The 2DS is a poor man's 3DS/kid's 3DS, neither of which is the target demographic for a 200$ capture device.
> Just my 2 cents...


 
Personally, I'd want to buy a 2DS if it was just for recording videos. I wouldn't want to modify my precious 3DS XL.


----------



## BrightNeko (Feb 13, 2014)

the thing is pretty much a controller anyway, so this is just a cheaper version to do it with.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 13, 2014)

I actually do really like the idea of having a 2DS for the purpose of video capture.
I'd have to see what sort of price it'd be, especially considering the 2DS is a budget system.
Hopefully it'll be possible to buy pre-modded 2DS systems at a reasonable price and for the EU region.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 13, 2014)

Cool? I dont really have anything positive to say here. It just seems pointless. The Capture Card market is so small anyways.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 13, 2014)

ilman said:


> Seems kinda pointless.
> The 2DS is a poor man's 3DS/kid's 3DS, neither of which is the target demographic for a 200$ capture device.
> Just my 2 cents...


 
Not really. I for one don't like 3DS original design and the 2DS suits me better for its portable gaming (I never take it outside nor did I ever take a handheld on the go from what I can remember).

Besides, do you think poor people can afford to buy games much less consoles? Only if they're really cheap or pirate it since it costs them nothing (download it from library/school/work).

I've gotta admit that I admire this type of people who're honest, hard working and yet they don't have too much but just the essentials. Still, would I consider giving them any of my games whatsoever? Sorry, no.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 13, 2014)

I still have to laugh every time I see it.
It's just a joke to look at.

But none the less, this is pretty sweet.
Plus I can see the targeting of it.
A 2DS will prolly have far more space in it to fit the capture card.


----------



## Veho (Feb 14, 2014)

ilman said:


> The 2DS is a poor man's 3DS/kid's 3DS, neither of which is the target demographic for a 200$ capture device.


Some people find the 2DS more comfortable than the 3DS.


----------



## Wisenheimer (Feb 14, 2014)

It would be good for small time video bloggers and reviewers.


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 14, 2014)

Do you guys really think only sites like IGN should be able to take high quality video/screenshots or something? A similar setup exists for the 3DS and it sells very well. Reviewers and speedrunners like this sort of thing and it existing only benefits you in the end, even if you never plan to get one.

Then again, it opens the gates for more low quality LPs. At least some fewer people will just be pointing a camera at the screen in a dark room.


----------

